# Who co-sleeps in a queen size?



## maylea_moon (Mar 4, 2005)

DH and I have been co-sleeping with our son since he was born but now that he's 11.5 months old it seems like we're completely smooshed together. DH and I are both on the slim side but it seems so crowded. Rowan sleeps in between us. How do you all make it work?


----------



## scheelimama (Aug 2, 2003)

That's us. And a lot of times our 2 yr old sneaks in too.







It's kind of crowded sometimes, but most of the time I like it that way. Our 2 yr old has her own toddler bed right next to our bed and that works pretty well.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

i think discomfort has more to do with overall sleep movement, rather than actual room that everyone takes up. i'm on the small side, dh is tall but slim, and dd has always been tall but average weight - around 14 months, we transitioned her to her own bed becase she was thrashing terribly and waking all the time - no one was very happy. when she was somewhere between 18 months and 2, we started co-sleeping more and it was less of a problem. obviously, she was bigger then, so it wasn't a size issue..... who knows?!?

what really worked for us when she was a little bigger was to put up a bed rail on my side and sleep - bedrail, her, me, dh. i tend to slept curled up anyway, so i just curled around her so we weren't wasting any space.

right now in our queen, we have dh and i - and sometimes 4 mo. old who is usually in the cosleeper, sometimes 4 yr. old who is usually in her own bed, and sometimes large lab when she can sneak on.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

First we co-slept in a full size bed with DD.









Second we co-slept on a queen size futon with DS.









Third we co-slept on two queen size futons with DD,DS,DS,DH&me. no smilie for this one!

Fourth DH and DS coslept on a queen size futon while I worked at night.









The







: has the futons and we all have our own beds, but if anyone needs comforting, the full size bed that they were all born on is open.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

We co-slept with our dd from birth until about 10 months, then we put her toddler bed, which happens to be the exact height of our mattress, which lies on the floor, against us. So, we have our queen and then her toddler, the toddler is between our bed and wall. So, she sleeps over on her portion and we sleep on our portion, but basically, it is just like having a king, you know? She generally starts out in her own bed, but sometimes snuggles right back up next to me, usually ending up between us by morning! I havwe to admit that i miss her when she isnt right next to me, but it is nice to have room to move! Plus, i have noticed that when she sleeps on her own portion, as opposed to right next to me...she sleeps longer!!! She wakes a LOT to feed, every hour or two, all night long, when she is right next to me...but when she is not so close, she will SOMETIMES sleep 3 or even 4 hours straight, YAY!!!! She is 11 months now.
Jess


----------



## slinginhipmama (Feb 15, 2005)

We co-sleep in a full size bed! Yes, it can be done, its me, hubby, ds#1 and ds#2 all snug like a bug in a rug! I truely sleep comfortably (99% of the time) and I think it has to do with the fact that we have been doing it since ds#1 was born. Alot of my friends can't believe we all fit, however the simple fact is once you start a family bed everyone grows accostume (sp?) to only having so much room so none of us are real movers! Sure there are times when I get a hand in my face or a leg wrapped around me alittle too tightly, but thats part of the joy of sharing sleep! There is a great kids book called "The Cuddlers". I'd recommend it to any family that co-sleeps!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I co-sleep in a queen, but it's just me and ds in there!


----------



## mommamin (May 19, 2005)

We co-sleep in a queen size bed. I don't move around too much and neither does DD when we are all sleeping. But before DH and I go to bed she is all over the place sometimes! We have been happy so far







DD is a snuggler too!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

We cosleep in a queen-size. DH & I are both pretty large (200+ pounds), but we have no problem with ds. DD was a different story - she wiggled and squirmed all night, and dh & I were hanging on the edges of the bed by morning. We didn't sleep all that well, but I wouldn't trade that two years for anything!

She still joins us in the mornings, but she's in her own bed now.


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

we do too!

we sidecarred dd's crib to our queen size for more space, which is nice. But she pretty much ALWAYS sleeps in bed with me, tucked up. Having the crib there helps me psychologically as I feel like she can roll around & I don't have to worry about her falling out or me pushing her out.

but mostly we sleep 3 of us in a queen size. It's cozy but I like it....mostly


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

when it was just me, dh and older ds we had no problem, he slep between us. Now, however, the boys tend to like their space. so it gets tough. Sometimes I curl up at the end of the bed with my own blanket, other times we put older ds in the crib (it's side carred to the bed) because the baby won't sleep in there. We really need a king though, this won't work forever.


----------



## APCDmama (Dec 22, 2004)

We have a twin bed pushed up against the queen. Gives everyone a little more breathing room without having to shell out for a king-size.


----------



## abclan (Apr 18, 2005)

We've always had a queen size. We have co-slept with all three of our kids in it - but only one child at a time. Otherwise, we are all too crowded and hot and no one sleeps well.
Oh yeah, we usually have a big orange tomcat and a little weiner dog who sneak up too.
We keep saying we should get a king - our bed is a bit saggy(old mattress). I know we will. As much as I enjoy the snuggles with my babes, I also really enjoy my space to just be a body without a baby attached to it. We bed shuffle a lot - when I wake up I really have to think about where I am and who I am sleeping with! lol!http://www.mothering.com/discussions...e=1&p=3671368#


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I have both little ones in the morning sometimes. After dh goes to work, dd comes into our room, and if she's not really awake yet, she'll crawl into bed with me and Evan. It's really lovely.


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

Me, Dh, and DD all slept in the full for a long time. Then we sidecarred the crib, then we bought a twin which is pushed up against the full. I hate that crack, though! No matter how much room we have, though, DD insists on sleeping smooshed up against mama. :LOL


----------



## cielle (Apr 14, 2002)

We sleep with two big adults a 4yo and a 4mo in a queen size. Sometimes there's a cat in there too. Sometimes DP sneaks out and sleeps in what's supposed to be the 4yo's bed. Sometimes the 4yo and DP both sleep in the 4yo's bed and me and the baby get the queen to ourselves- that's heaven.

Lots of games of musical beds round here!


----------



## bird_verde (May 31, 2005)

DH, DD and I used a queen until about 7 months. Then we upgraded to 2 twins pushed together to make a king. The switch was really because the queen matress was getting so bad, not that we were out of space. (My body ached every morning and DH finally admitted that he wasn't sleep so well either - that's what you get with a cheap 15+ years matress.







) We are really enjoying the extra space now that DD likes to sleep horizontal


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
I co-sleep in a queen, but it's just me and ds in there!









:


----------



## CABsMommy (Aug 24, 2005)

My dd and dh and I all sleep in a queen. Though he is very small...2 months...I don't think we'll have issues with space. Dh and I are very slim and we all cuddle at night. I spoon ds and dh spoons me so it's a family sandwich and we sleep just fine!


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

A queen wouldn't be big enough for the three of us, mainly because I need the space to stretch out my arm (which spends most of the night over DS's head) and prop it up on the other side. A king is about the right amount of space, but we're thinking of switching to a double for DS and me, and then a twin for DH.


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

We make it work-although a bigger bed would be more comfortable.
My dh id a big guy 6'3" and about 240..I am quite tall, but very thin, and ds is 2 1/2.....we are very snuggled together, but we like it that way. Maybe once a week dh will get up at no particular time and go lay in the spare room if ds is being "kicky"....
We would probably sleep better if ds was in his own bed, but we are much more comfortable & happy sleeping as a family.


----------



## MotherWhimsey (Mar 21, 2005)

We also have a queen size, and it's crowded. We have bedrails and that makes the edge useable. That's given us some space, but the two of us girls are such bed hogs that when we go visit my mom in a different city, dh has to hang off the bed and pile pillows all over the bed or he can't sleep. It's sad when your husband has to sleep hanging off the bed. He doesn't seem to mind though. I think with the next one, since there will probably be four in the bed, well just push a twin bed next to the bed for dh.
Courey


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

I used to be okay in our queen when it was just ds and I. Now that dh has returned I find myself out on the couch at some point every night, I just get pushed off, my ds likes to stretch out, and my dh has gotten fat since I got pregnant over 2 years ago....









Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Oh, boy, there are FOUR of us in a QUEEN. YES. You read that correctly. And I also need to point out that my DH is 6 feet, 3 inches tall. Our two kids, 3 1/2, and 1 year, and me and DH. I can't remember what it feels like to streeeeeeetch out. Ahhh, a girl can dream, can't she???


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

We briefly tried cosleeping with DD#1 in a queen. But my DH is BIG--6'7" 400+lbs and neither of us felt really comfortable with it so she moved to a crib. Shortly after she turned one and we had a king she started colseeping again. When I was pg with DD#2 we sidecarred the crib. Sometimes we all sleep in the same room with DD#2 starting in the sidecar and then usually staying in the king after she wakes up to nurse. Other nights I sleep with her in the queen in the guest room while DH and DD#1 have the king to themselves.


----------



## Naiad (Jul 1, 2005)

We co-sleep with DS in a queen, and DD in a co-sleeper. I had thought as DS grew it would become too squished, and he'd move to his own bed, but he's now a big 2 yr old and I don't mind it at all. I actually feel like I have lots of space, and often end up snuggling up to DS just 'cause!


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

HEADBOARD

DD#1

ME DD#2 DH

FOOTBOARD


----------



## Slackermom (Jul 23, 2003)

We co-slept in a queen-sized bed until about 7 months, then we got a king. There were a lot of us in there...me, DH, DD, and two very fat cats! Honestly, some nights it was too much, and DH would go sleep in the other room. With the king, it's better, but still can be cramped because DH and the cats tend to spread out more!.







:


----------



## m0mto3 (Jun 2, 2005)

Sometimes all 5 of us are in our queen size bed... it's shall we say cozy!
We start out with just us and maybe the baby, then there are nights when either DD or DS1 joins in... DS1 is there EVERY morning from about 5 on. The older 2 get a good 'position' on a first come first serve basis.. the 5 person kind of gets a corner or foot of the bed or they sleep with their head at our feet and their feet at our chests or heads.. I keep threatening on buying a Cali King mattress and laying on the floor next to a full size.. wall to wall mattress so that we all have enough room! :LOL


----------



## mariank (Jul 26, 2005)

We co-sleep in a double bed, myself, DH and 23 month old DS. DS is between me and the wall (unless he's spread out across the pillows at the top). We are fine, not too crowded, nobody moves too much at night. I think for us it works well because DH and I always slept snuggled up together before DS came along anyway. I'm expecting our 2nd in April, and assume we may have to change positions as I get bigger and less comfortable in bed. We're thinking of attaching the co-sleeper to the bed for new baby to make more room. But with DS, the co-sleeper was really not used much, he slept in mama's arms most of the time, so we're assuming that will happen again. We have no plans to upgrade beds, we love our snuggly double bed!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

We co-sleep on a queen futon with dd, pregnant me, and dh. Soon it'll be dd, me, new baby and dh. Ds sleeps in his own room now.


----------



## Desdamona (May 2, 2003)

We co-sleep in a queen. DH, babe, me and ½ of the time our 2y/o too. Even though he's got a twin next to our bed on the floor!







Most nights it's okay with our additional passenger but at other times I just slide him back into his bed w/o any protest.

When I was B-I-G and PG, I couldn't stand the 2y/o's feet in my back, stomach, side, ribs so I wound up sleeping in his twin bed a lot... very comfortably I might add!


----------



## cheesedreams (Mar 16, 2004)

We started out in a pillow-top queen. It was hard because I'm a light sleeper, so my ds's turning woke me up. We put a triangular bolster around him, so he wouldn't be disturbed or squashed. It worked, but we went through some bad periods where I didn't sleep much.

Then we added a twin, next to our bed. My dh ended up there, since my ds nursed a lot at night when he was young. That lasted for a while, but I went back to not sleeping at night, due to frequent night wakings and nursings. We ended up on two futons on the floor, one double and one queen. This was great for a while, but I think that my age (42 now) and a neck injury made this a short (6 month) solution. I was getting really uncomfortable by morning.

Now we're back to our double next to the twin. Our next step is to have our ds nap on "his" queen futon on the floor in his room. After a while we hope to move him, for at least a bit of the night, into his room at night, too.


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

we made it work by bumping up to a king plus a twin next to it! but ds is really big and is constantly rolling us over! :LOL


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

We do. Me (5'7"), dh (5'10") and the baby (29"







). We're quite snug but there's plenty of wiggle room for right now. Ds sleeps next to me, not between us. A co-sleeper is there as a safeguard (he naps in there).


----------



## MTBto5 (Jul 13, 2004)

We also have a queen & co~sleep with our 2 little ones. We have a day bed attached to one side (my side) for our 3 yr old and our 10 month old sleeps in~between me and dh on the bed. It does get a bit crowded, especially now that she is getting older and moving around more at night!!


----------



## loomweaver (Aug 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eemamahob*
HEADBOARD

DD#1

ME DD#2 DH

FOOTBOARD


:LOL

We side carred the crib that had just been a big laundry hamper at the bottom of the bed at 11 months....


----------



## megpaw (Apr 19, 2005)

We co-slept with our twins in a queen bed for two years, but dh ended up camping on the couch a lot of those nights. We just made the switch to a king, and I love it soooo much! We are either going to try to transition dd's to their own bed before this babe is born, or we may end up pushing another twin or full bed up against the king, I dunno yet.


----------



## scrapadoozer (Jun 10, 2004)

We co-sleep in a queen size and rarely have any problems with lack of room. DH and I are both on the chubby side but dd (20 mo) is slim and not much of a squirmer. I really don't know why a queen size is big enough for some co-sleepers and not big enough for others.


----------



## sweetest (May 6, 2004)

in a Queen! The first 3 years dh and I lived together we had a full size bed - I loved it, but dh's feet hit the footboard (hes 6'3").

I like to be cozy! Plus, I know that even if we had a huge bed, dd would still have to sleep on my arm.


----------



## fire_lady (Aug 24, 2005)

We also co-sleep and thankfull were not that smush. Im not that big and DS is only 2 yo. and not that kicky and pushy while sleeping.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

I didn't read all responses I'll have to check back but wanted to add that co-sleep in a queen and I'm no string bean :LOL had the crib sidecarred when ds was born ,then a twin pushed up against the sideof the bed, both ds and dd have twin beds of their own in there own rooms and we all still squish into the "big Bed" most nights, many nights dh may end up somewhere else or once everyones asleep I will, ahhh







but like another pp said we too play musical beds pretty much most nights for much of the night, YES it certainly is sssssssooooooo squished with all 4 of us as our kids spread like pancake batter upon getting in bed :LOL
I have been lobbying for a king for a very long time, dh says no he likes our slat bed







: too much seeing as we're trying to







: I hope I prevail in the king argument, he also insists it wont fit up our our curved stairs (old house)I'll tell ya I'll make that sucker fit








Blessings~~


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

We have a queen, but i always recommned that if one has any ideas at all of having a family bed--even if you plan only one child-- spring for the king. You never know if you'll have a child who is a bed hog.


----------



## HairyArmpits (Aug 28, 2005)

We all sleep in a queen -- mama, dh, & 2 19 mo. olds. We have the mattress turned sideways, which doesn't bother me, (iI'm only 5ft. tall) but I still don't know how dh copes... he is considerably taller! Just waiting for someone to kick-down another mattress to push up against this one. I'm not ready to stop co-sleeping any time soon!


----------



## TraumeInDigitalem (Aug 26, 2005)

I co-sleep with DS who is 6, DS who is 2 and my big pregnant belly in a full-sized bed. It gets a little crowded but I love the Saturday morning snugglefest.


----------



## nannymom (Jan 23, 2004)

We co-sleep in a double. We just don't have the money to but a bigger bed, but I dream of a king.....sigh....


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

We co-sleep in a queen size. We are all small, non-thrashing people and sleep quite comfortably until 7am or so at which point the nursing marathon begins. Then, dh and dd sleep comfortably and I am a little restless, as I prefer to sleep on my stomach!


----------



## bellyb (Oct 30, 2004)

We slept in a queen until dd was about 10 months. DD is very long and enjoyed sleeping horizontally, not exaclty the most comfortable situation for dh and I. I went out a got a king, best purchase I eve made. I think we are all just very wide sleepers


----------



## Irisflame (Jun 30, 2005)

Our Family Bed is a queen as well. It's just DH, DS (8mo) and I, and not terribly cramped, but I'm still lobbying for my king...ESPECIALLY when we start TTC again :LOL

Blessed Be!
H


----------



## mamasgirls (Sep 8, 2004)

We co-sleep in a queen and it is honestly getting a little tight. Dd is almost 15 months old and Dh usually winds up on a futon on the floor next to the bed so he can sleep better. My older dd usually comes back in with us at some point in the night, too. Sometimes she gets in bed with me and the baby, sometimes she gets on the futon with dh







I would love a king sized bed!


----------



## soulsistah (Apr 21, 2005)

Momma 5'6, Poppa 5'10 and Baby 22lb 1yo all Hail the Queen.....though lil man does start out in the co-sleeper..heeheehee


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

We sleep in a queen! I have an antique house (meaning=SMALL rooms!) and king jsut wouldnt fit without alot of rearranging! We actually just got a new bed two days ago...another queen.

DH, myself, baby (1 year and 20 lbs) and 18 lb cocker spaniel. It would be comfier were it bigger, no doubt. But we fit fine.


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

I dream of a Queen sized bed! We (all 3) fit snug in our double


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UUMom*
We have a queen, but i always recommned that if one has any ideas at all of having a family bed--even if you plan only one child-- spring for the king. You never know if you'll have a child who is a bed hog.



















Heck yeah!









When we were married and looking for a bed, DH suggested a king and it just looked so HUGE to me. So he willingly got a queen for me.








I shoulda got the king, but at the time we weren't thinking of children, much less a family bed!









Of course, when it's only 2 in the bed, the bed seems fine and roomy. How can a skinny 3-year old take up that much room in the bed? :LOL

As for getting a king, I'd still like to, because if we have another child, I don't think we could do 4 in the bed. But then I think maybe we'll just get a twin bed and put it alongside. The twin bed would eventually be dd's anyway down the road.


----------



## jacksmama (Sep 19, 2003)

I sleep in a King with dh and ds and I'm still hanging off the edge every night. For those of you in double beds, ...bless you.


----------



## CaraboosMama (Mar 31, 2005)

We are cosleeping in a queen w/ just one dd (17 mths) and it's worked well - but lately she's been turning sideways so we make a big "H" (if that makes sense!) We are TTC #2 and I think when we have another baby, we will use an arms reach co-sleeper on one side for the new baby & keep Caroline in the middle.

We've also talked about getting a toddler bed for Christmas or her 2nd birthday & putting her down to sleep at night there, but allowing her to come in w/ us if she wakes up (she still nurses to sleep @ night, when she 1st wakes up & sometimes during the night)

I know a few moms who have a twin or toddler bed mattress on the floor next to their beds & that seems to work well - our bed is very high & our dd is a bit of a roller so it didn't work for us. Hope this helps!


----------



## anamama (Sep 9, 2003)

Emily- We have an old house and twisty stairs, too. A king bed made up of two sections will go up our stairs, but not a queen. A double bed goes up our stairs, too, and that's what we sleep in. It's dh, 2 yo ds (most of the time), nb dd, and me. Sometimes I have to say I feel like a sardine. Sometimes nursing dd can be an olympic feat. Sometimes I'm so dog tired I don't notice. But we are dreaming of a king size bed. Does anyone know if it is two twins pushed together or a double and a twin or what? I was thinking I might be able to scrounge a couple of twin mattresses and get a wool filled matress pad to cover and join them and have a king. Would this work?


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anamama*
Does anyone know if it is two twins pushed together or a double and a twin or what? I was thinking I might be able to scrounge a couple of twin mattresses and get a wool filled matress pad to cover and join them and have a king. Would this work?

I believe it is two twin beds pushed together that make a king. Yes it would work. My in-laws have two extra-long twin beds pushed together. That bed is massive.

Ironically, they hardly sleep in it. They usually fall asleep on the couch and reclining chair. :LOL


----------



## veganbaby (Oct 28, 2004)

We cosleep in the queen. Its the three of us, DH, DD and DP (Dear Pug) LOl.


----------



## Nurturing Mama (Nov 11, 2003)

We have full size bed. It's me, my husband, my son, and our 50 lb. basset hound. I have to sleep diagonally with my son on my right at the top and the dog on my left at the bottom. Okay, sometimes, I push the dog off :LOL .

We don't really feel squished, but my son is a really heavy sleeper and we can position him any way we want to make more room for ourselves, and he won't wake up.

Carrie


----------



## Helen White (Aug 19, 2004)

We have a queen with a sidecarred crib. Our 3-year-old sleeps in the crib (we intended it for the new baby but quickly changed our plans when it ocurred to us how much more space our DS takes up!). DH sleeps next to him, I sleep next to DH, and DD (almost 1 now) sleeps between me and the guard rail. It is a pretty good setup, and it was very cost effective, as it allowed us to make use of what we had--our old queen bed and the crib my parents gave us (which had been doing nothing but holding laundry! :LOL

You can actually see a picture of this setup if you dig far enough through this thread my husband started in the dad's forum. It's on the post titled "My wife is awesome"


----------

